# what is the best V Plow to buy?



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

The set up that i use now is a large John Deere tractor with a blower and a fabed back drag blade...I want to put a v plow on my 4x4 pick up... i like the down pressure plows for doing my driveway work... any suggestions??   :yow!:


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I have the Fisher Ez-V 8'6, I like it because it has a trip edge as opposed to other V blades that are full trip. The advantage is that when in scoop or V the blade can stay in that position and trip where as the full trip have to go straight before they can trip. 
My advice get a 9'6 V when you get one, the 8'6 is great just wish I had bigger.


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have the Western MVP and it also has trip edges. I'm kind of partial to Western though. It is full fuction right or left wing alone, full or both to Vee or scoop and it locks where you stop it.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would go western or fisher V plow. Same blade, different paint.

Just decide if you like the fisher minute mount or the western ultra mount.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you want Down Pressure, only a Snoway Vee blade can provide Down Pressure, does everything everybody else does plus has hydraulics down pressure. No one else can make that claim. Have been running them since the early ninety's and love them.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

basher said:


> If you want Down Pressure, only a Snoway Vee blade can provide Down Pressure, does everything everybody else does plus has hydraulics down pressure. No one else can make that claim. Have been running them since the early ninety's and love them.


We run 100% Western..

Is downpressure really necessary?? The plows already weigh 1200lbs... We've never had a problem...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway's weigh 810/825 depending on moldboard material. I had Westerns but I got tired of changing ball joints and front end components. The little rubber flap was about useless as well, always left that little center line, and having to change modes for different functions was a pain in the butt.
Lots of times I don't need to run DP but when I do for packed snow, rough roads, backdragging, frozen crap clean-up, etc. it kicks butt.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I've always wondered how snoway's V plow rolls snow when using like a straight blade. Granted all the V plows don't work as well as a straight blade when using like a straight blade, but the snoway has that fixed middle piece, so the snow really must slow down when rolling. Tried watching their video online, but didn't really show it. Anyone with a snoway V have input.


----------



## ToolMaker (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a Boss and love it . Fast ,super easy to hook up , great lights,. 

I plow driveways and some small lots and have had no problems with the full trip , but I try to be easy on my equipment. 

I have never found anybody yet ,to pay me extra if I go like hell and tear stuff up.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I think they work great, never had an issue with them rolling snow in any position. The only real issue i've had is driving to fast and taking out mailboxes with the discharge.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I believe any vee plow that has a tripping cutter edge is the best plow to buy.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I like the western MVP


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

BOSS up here.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Thanks for all the replies*

I think now i have to get some prices on the V Plows... i do like the down presure option... i do alot of country drives...no big lots yet...I Will make sure i,m sitting firm in my seat when i call the dealers this morning...Looks like i'm headed towards the Sno-ways 8 footer


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

9'1" dosen't cost or weigh much more. Love the poly skins.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

I was told that the western is a better and stronger plow...that the sno_way has some problems with the center section when you hit something there are some parts that sheer off...But Holy ---- 7000 Bucks CAN thats lot of inmaginary snow to push to pay for that baby...Better start snowen soooooooon:yow!:


PLOWMAN45 said:


> I like the western MVP


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The center poly on the SnoWay is designed to shear in the event of unreasonable impact. Only time I sheared the poly it was swacking a raised manhole cover in a devolpment I didn't know. I was doing a freind a favor, in a hurry running at about 25mph. The blade was in a Modified (partial) Vee push'n about three inches of snow, running right down the center with a full load of salt in the hooper. I hit hard enough to tighten the belts then traveled on leaving a white stripe down the middle. Didn't hurt anything else, was easy to fix, and I haven't done it since.
Check the thread "Broken cutting edge"


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Daner said:


> I was told that the western is a better and stronger plow...that the sno_way has some problems with the center section when you hit something there are some parts that sheer off...But Holy ---- 7000 Bucks CAN thats lot of inmaginary snow to push to pay for that baby...Better start snowen soooooooon:yow!:


This is very true. Buying a brand new V Plow, you'd better hope it starts to snow! :crying:


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Western and fisher are the same and I like em. I prefer them to boss since they have a full trip for what I do. If your mostly going slower ect then the boss might work ok. The boss sure is a heck of alot quicker. Never needed or wanted downpressure? Boss and fisher V's both weigh enoguh I dont think its an issue. Boss also has a pretty steep angle of attack. The angle of attack kinda sucks for gravel though......fisher and western seem to do better on gravel from what I have experienced but I dont do much gravle. 

7K is too steep for any blade IMO. 

What all kinda stuff are you doing? What truck(cab config and motor too)? What kinda plowing are you looking at doing in the future? Have you looked at blizzards at all?


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*I was at the landscape/contractors show today...*

And looking at all the diff plows out now... i saw them all on display...And being a welder fitter for over 30 yrs...the western seems to catch my eye the most...boss has a good hook up system...but hell once its on there... the other hook up fairly fast as well...The Blizzard...did impress me but i can see the end parts that flip around and go in a nd out to be a night mare if you hit and bend something there...sno-way did not have a display to see
I have always been a bit of a cowboy
think i will go for the westernpurplebou


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

*look at the hiniker*

We run Hiniker, Boss V-Blades and a 10.5ft Myer municipal blade for now. I love the Hiniker. They r built very rugged and weigh enough to cut the packed stuff. However I have been looking at the sno-way ploy for my new dodge 2500 Cummins Powered truck but $7000.00 is steep. I can get a new Hiniker 9.5ft V for around $4300.00. I do like the warranty on the sno-way


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

$7,000 seems a little step for the Snoway. I doubt you can buy one for $4,300 installed but 7 seems awful high compared on what they sell for around here. Did a dealer give you that price?


----------



## BOMBER (Dec 23, 2005)

He did say that was Canadian money @ $7,000. payup 

that's about $6,022 American.


----------

